# My first BG puppy mill foster



## Adoptdontshop (Dec 27, 2008)

My foster, Chelsea, has been with me for almost a month. Getting over her surgeries and transitioning out of the puppy mill fears to a real dog life. She is such a joy. Now Chelsea is ready for adoption by her forever family. It will be hard to let her go.

http://www.brusselsgriffonrescue.org/rescued/chelsea01-04-09.html


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Aw, what a sweety, that face is irresistable. I hope she finds a great home, and I am sorry that you will be sad; but it is a great thing you did and you will have great memories for the rest of your days.


----------



## Adoptdontshop (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks. Not only memories but lots of Chelsea pictures as well. I look forward to my next BG foster. I really really enjoy fostering. I've fostered puppy mill rescues for another national breed rescue group, LSCR. I also foster street strays I have found around my neigborhood. It is such a pleasure to help these pups find loving homes.


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Adoptdontshop said:


> Thanks. Not only memories but lots of Chelsea pictures as well. I look forward to my next BG foster. I really really enjoy fostering. I've fostered puppy mill rescues for another national breed rescue group, LSCR. I also foster street strays I have found around my neigborhood. It is such a pleasure to help these pups find loving homes.


Right now I am in college and living in an apartment during the school week. But I really would like to foster. Depending on where I live next semester, I might be able to if it's a small breed, but I'll probably just wait untill after college. I know fostering can be hard, but I guess it's like a calling; I can't get the idea out of my head. 

EDIT - Specially fostering Pitbulls, because around here (Philly) they have such a bad reputation and I would love to foster them and show families that they can be as great as any other dog.


----------



## Adoptdontshop (Dec 27, 2008)

I agree it is a calling for folks like you and me. I think you are wise to wait until you are through school and settled in your new career. You might want to think about owning your own home instead of dealing with a landlord as well. 

In the mean time you could hook up with some rescues in your area and volunteer with them as your school schedule allows. I volunteered with a rescue group that has adoption days at Petsmart. I learned a lot. Mostly I walked the dogs, groomed them and answered questions. They can always use the help.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow, those pictures are adorable. Thanks for including the link. And kudos to you for fostering! I hope the transition goes smoothly.


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Adoptdontshop said:


> I agree it is a calling for folks like you and me. I think you are wise to wait until you are through school and settled in your new career. You might want to think about owning your own home instead of dealing with a landlord as well.
> 
> In the mean time you could hook up with some rescues in your area and volunteer with them as your school schedule allows. I volunteered with a rescue group that has adoption days at Petsmart. I learned a lot. Mostly I walked the dogs, groomed them and answered questions. They can always use the help.



Wow, that's a good idea. I don't have shelters real close to me but I do have some choices of Petcos and Petsmarts around. I didn't think they had any kind of volunteering like that, but than again, I never checked into it. That gives me a good idea, and if nothing less, a good plan for maybe a summer job coming up.


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Sounds like you've had great progess with her and she's learning to be a sweet, sweet dog. Great pictures as well. Thanks for helping her out and kudos to you for being a foster parent


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I wish I could foster! My chihuahua Peanut is from a mill in kentucky, I remember his issues when he first came here. He was only a 4 weeks and he growled at people and basically shut down unless we put him outside in the dirt where he was raised then he would come alive and play. He's 2 now and a great dog, he still has behavioral problems but we're slowely progressing .
Chelsea is beautiful! BTW I used to go to petsmart and help people who had adoptable dogs there, I'd just walk around with an adoptable dog and everytime someone would stop to pet the dog i'd tell them about their sad story, how they were spayed and neutered ect. and it was really good to see them get homes


----------



## Adoptdontshop (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks so much for helping at petsmart...and for rescuing your little Peanut! 4 eks old is so young to leave his mom and little mates!


----------



## rcravey (Dec 12, 2008)

Chelsea is adorable. I hope she finds her furever home soon!


----------



## Adoptdontshop (Dec 27, 2008)

We had a great visit with the couple from Houston yesterday. Chelsea went to their house for a slumber party. If all goes well Chelsea will have 2 laps to lay on for the rest of her life! I did not even cry...this home felt so right for Chelsea. Their daugther has a dog that will come visit. She will have a stay at home momo who does community work at the park. It's all very good.


----------



## Adoptdontshop (Dec 27, 2008)

YAAAAHOOOOOOOOOOOOO it"s official, Chelsea has been adopted and has a wonderful forever home!

Saturday, there were 4 young puppies crawling under my neighbors fence, running across the street. He had a free puppies sign up. I was able to get them safe and into Snipsa. here's a link

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12848302


----------

